# Lightroom CC Cloud not syncing with Mobile App



## noruassub (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi folks,

So I have been updating my Lightroom Cloud CC via my desktop and everything I uploaded appears there. All albums have little ticks suggesting they are fully synced.

But my app that I have on my iPhone only shows about 60% of the photos and some albums are empty.

Any idea why this is? How can I get them to fully sync?

Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2020)

What does the web interface show norassub? Are they all safely in the cloud?


----------

